# Top E-liquid Vendors



## Andre

List as on 14/11/2013. Per ECF members. Can maybe be of help to peeps who want to import. Always first check a vendor's shipping policy - many do not ship to South Africa.

1 Alien Visions 107
2 Heather's Heavenly Vapes 105
3 Backwoods Brew 79
4 Ahlusion 67
5 Highbrow Vapor 57
6 Halo 54
7 Alice in Vapeland 51
8 NiteLite Vapor 50
9 Mt. Baker Vapor 49
10 Vermillion River 42
11 Roar (Rawr) Vapor 41
12 Ms T's Bakery 36
13 Vape dudes 35
14 Kick Bass Vapor 32
15 ECBlends 32
16 Virgin Vapor 30
17 Pink Spot 29
18 Copper Creek 27
19 Vapor Room 26
20 Mountain Oak Vapor 24
21 Mister E-Liquid 23
22 Plume Room 22
23 Altcig 20
24 Fuzion vapor 20
25 Goodejuice 20
26 ******** 18 (removed due to ECF rules)
27 Madvapes 18
28 Aroma Ejuice 17
29 Tasty Vapor 17
30 Want2Vape 16
31 Mom and Pop's 16
32 Vape-a-licious Juice 14
33 BlueMist Vaping 13
34 Johnson Creek 12
35 Good Life Vapor 12
36 Freedom SmokeUsa 11
37 Vaperite 11
38 Nicoticket 11
39 DeejStuff 10
40 Quicknicjuice 10
41 Velvet Vapers 9
42 ePipeMods 8
43 Vapor Bomb 8
44 Vixen Vapors 8
45 sweetvapes 8
46 Five Pawns 8
47 Darth Vapers 7
48 Mad Murdock 7
49 DFW Vapor 6
50 All About Vapor 6
51 Totally Wicked 6
52 Vapor4life 6
53 dekang 6
54 House of liquid 6
55 Vapor God 6
56 Velvet Cloud 6
57 Vapor Chef 6
58 Vapelicious 5
59 Clouds of Vapor 5
60 DIY 5
61 LJ's E-Smokes 5
62 Myfreedomsmokes 5
63 Vapor Station 5
64 hangsen 5
65 Elixrliquids 4
66 Gotvapes/Flux 4
67 Top Vapor 4
68 Awesome Vapor 4
69 Prime Vaping 4
70 Provape 4
71 Vaping Zone 4
72 VapeTrik 4
73 Vapor ..... 3
74 Fancee Juice 3
75 Hellavapor 3
76 High Desert 3
77 Honest Vapor 3
78 Hoosier Vapes 3
79 Indigo 3
80 Ivape 3
81 Kalamazoo Vapor Shop 3
82 Libertyflights 3
83 Litecigusa.net 3
84 Mountain Vapor 3
85 Parkes Vaping 3
86 Puresmoker 3
87 Zeus EJuice 3
88 Bombay Vaping 2
89 Cignot 2
90 Crystaleliquid 2
91 Decadent Vapours 2
92 Dripeez 2
93 Gourmet Vapor 2
94 Happy esmoker 2
95 Hot Vapes 2
96 Mr Vape 2
97 Nhaler 2
98 Ok-smokey 2
99 Salud vapors 2
100 Smokeanywhereforpennys 2
101 Spring Vapor 2
102 Standard Vape 2
103 vapebar.com.au 2
104 Vapin' Monkey 2
105 Vapor Kings 2
106 Vapor phoxxe 2
107 Vapors Choice 2
108 Viking vapor 2
109 Diamond Vapors 2
110 Epic 2
111 Flavorz by Joe 2
112 Ikenvape 2
113 Vaper Venue 2
114 Vapor Beast 2
115 Villain Vapor 2
116 Moon Mountain Vapor 2
117 NET Com 2
118 2 Peas in a Pod 1
119 310Vapers 1
120 Altecig 1
121 Altsmoke 1
122 American eLiquid Store 1
123 Apollo E-cigs 1
124 Aquavapor 1
125 Artisan Vapor 1
126 Avidvaper 1
127 AZ Smoke Free 1
128 Ben Johnson's Awesome Sauce 1
129 BetterVapes 1
130 Black Velvet 1
131 Bloogplanet 1
132 Blucigs 1
133 Carolina Vapes 1
134 Cat Skill Mt Vapor 1
135 Cherry Vape 1
136 CravinVapes 1
137 Crystal Clear Vaping 1
138 D&D 1
139 Digital Smoke 1
140 DIYFlavorshack 1
141 E-Liquid Planet 1
142 ecigexpress 1
143 eJuiceMonkeys 1
144 Electronicstix 1
145 Elevated Vaping 1
146 EliqCube 1
147 Elite Vapor Works 1
148 Flavour Crafters 1
149 Illusion 1
150 IM King King's Cup 1
151 Indy Vapor Store 1
152 Intellicig 1
153 Jameson's 1
154 juicewho re.com 1
155 Juicy Clear 1 1
56 Liquid Fusion 1
157 Liquid Xpress 1
158 Liquid Xpress 1
159 Mastermind 1
160 Mike and Carol's Internet Store 1
161 MLV ? Posted by VIPOD 1
162 MyVaporStore 1
163 Namber Juice 1
164 NicQuid 1
165 Northwest Vapors 1
166 Nosty 1
167 Orb Vapor 1
168 Pharmboy 1
169 Redwood Blend 1
170 Rockstar 1
171 RTS 1
172 RX Vapors 1
173 Seduce Juice 1
174 Smokelessimage 1
175 Stormy's vapor cellar 1
176 Strictly E-Juice 1
177 Supreme Nicotine 1
178 sweet southern vapes 1
179 Texas select vapor 1
180 Timeless Vapor 1
181 Topshelf Vapes 1
182 TW 1
183 Two Peas in a Pod 1
184 V2Cigs 1
185 Vape King 1
186 Vape NY 1
187 Vape Street 1
188 VapeSales 1
189 VapeXplosion 1
190 VapingWatch 1
191 Vapist's Vapours 1
192 Vapology 1
193 Vapor Bar 1
194 Vapor Cast Store 1
195 Vapor Mania 1
196 Vapor Works 1
197 Vaporium 1
198 Vapors Lounge 1
199 Vapour World 1
200 Volcano 1
201 Word-Up e-cig 1
202 Mr Good Vape 1
203 Wholecig 1
204 Steam Juice 1
205 Crazy Vapors 1
206 Vapor Girl 1
207 Hurricane Vapor 1
208 It's Vape Time 1
209 ecopure 1
210 VaporLeaf 1
211 Vapor Shop 1
212 Pirate Vapor 1
213 Vapor Tech 1
214 Vapage 1
215 Fluid Vapor 1
216 Guilty Pleasures Organics 1
217 LKA Vapes 1
218 Vintage Vapors 1
219 Bee Liquid 1
220 Smoque 1

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## TylerD

Awesome, thanks for this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Great list Andre, thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeT

Jislaaik.....


----------



## ET

remember with diy mixing everyone and their granny, literally their granny in some cases, has jumped on the juice wagon. thanks for the list andre'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Andre, thanks again - by the way, could you perhaps explain how this list is put together - and what the numbers after each name mean?
Are these "votes" of some sort?

I noticed that Dekang and Hangsen for example - are way down on the list.


----------



## Andre

Every member of that forum can nominate his/her top 5 (I think) juice vendors within a specific time period. Each nomination counts as 1 vote. At the end of the period the results are tabulated. The list is opened from time to time for voting to keep it progressive. This is my understanding, but you are welcome to check out the thread, all 293 pages of it - http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...ussion/304212-top-5-vendors-e-liquid-286.html. Thus, not the alpha and the omega, but a good indication methinks. Yes, the numbers after each name represent votes. I have just ordered from #25 (tobacco juices). Hope they comply with my request and mark it C friendly.


----------



## Silver

Great, thanks for that. Very interesting indeed. Just looking at the number of votes and estimating how many there are (about 1,500) - that would imply about 300 people voted. I suppose the ones at the top are the most popular probably because they are good, but probably also because of price and availability.

I'd love to know what the top juices were as experienced by us on this forum? Probably wouldnt be a very long list. I've probably tried only about 5 or 6 vendors so far.


----------



## Andre

Silver1 said:


> Great, thanks for that. Very interesting indeed. Just looking at the number of votes and estimating how many there are (about 1,500) - that would imply about 300 people voted. I suppose the ones at the top are the most popular probably because they are good, but probably also because of price and availability.
> 
> I'd love to know what the top juices were as experienced by us on this forum? Probably wouldnt be a very long list. I've probably tried only about 5 or 6 vendors so far.


Nope, not cheap at all. HHV probably the most reasonable of the top 5, but it is part of their vision. Think our numbers are still too low and juices too limited in availability to give a credible result.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hi @Wayne

Welcome to the forum - if you would like, go to the Introduce yourself thread in the Newbies Corner and introduce yourself. You can find that thread at the following link
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/page-53

On to your question
That is a very good question. To my knowledge there is no such similar list for the local e-juice manufacturers. If you find it, let me know 

What I can tell you is that there are very few local juice manufacturers. My guess is less than 10. I only know of a few. What you do find is that several of the vape vendors resell some of the international brands. Some are good and some are not so good.

What you can do is go to the Liquid Reviews section and check out the reviews that members have posted on their experiences with juices. You will find that many of them are available locally.

Hope that helps - otherwise let us know a little more what you are after.


All the best


----------



## Silverbear

Hi @Silver 

Thank you for the welcome, and for the info.

I will most definitely go to the intro thread and intro myself. I look forward to being a part of this community.

Regards and Vape On

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I don't like the list... VM isn't on it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## mbera

Where is the SA list ?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## steve

Was doing a bit of research on Ms T's bakery the other day and apparently they started off by taking ages to process orders and ended up ripping lots of people off who simply didn't get their orders that were paid for. they have a bloody awesome line up so its such a shame. I believe they ended up getting booted off ECF as a vendor due to this. The other one i like the look of is kick bass vapor but when i tried to do a dummy order it had no luck so i imagine they don't ship to SA. Thanks for this list Andre hopefully i'll come up with another vendor to satisfy my bakery lusting


----------



## Cat

What about Mount Baker bakery flavours? You tried? At least one of them gets very good reviews overall - the cinnamon roll or sticky bun, can't remember. i'm staying away from bakery flavours for the time being; i'm still a newb, i can't get used to the idea of vaping bakery or cake flavours. That could change, though - because a few weeks ago, i thought the idea of vaping creamy flavours was odd, then i liked Twisp Cafe Latte. 

If it wasn't for forums, there'd be a lot more rip-offs, or failures, like that - there's plenty of people who would just keep on taking money and saying nothing. All sorts of people get into small businesses like this; not that they intend to be rip-offs, but they find that it's not so easy, or they lose motivation, health goes bad...


----------



## steve

Cat said:


> What about Mount Baker bakery flavours? You tried? At least one of them gets very good reviews overall - the cinnamon roll or sticky bun, can't remember. i'm staying away from bakery flavours for the time being; i'm still a newb, i can't get used to the idea of vaping bakery or cake flavours. That could change, though - because a few weeks ago, i thought the idea of vaping creamy flavours was odd, then i liked Twisp Cafe Latte.


Thanks for the post cat ! I actually have a few mt baker concentrates on the way ( mostly bakery ) and have a bottle of sugar cookie and bavarian cream mixed up by my mate @capetocuba. Steeping at the mo !! looking forward to trying it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cat

Let it steep. At least 3 weeks, rather 4. My Coumarin Pipe and Rum Tobacco are ok, good, after about 3 weeks, but i'm sure they'd be better after 4. i say about 3 weeks because i didn't note the date and, after about 10 days, i diluted them and added few more drops of flavour. And the coffee + sweet cream, like they say, the sweet cream needs more steeping - at first it's just like cloudy/ashy taste. i'm sure the sugar cookie + Bavarian Cream will be good, can't go wrong. mtbaker might not be the greatest, and general impression is that the flavours are not so strong, but at the price point and the general ease-of-use in ordering and everything... ...if you go through lots of the comment-reviews, they vary so much  some say great, some say bad; it takes a bit of time to figure out your overall impression. .....And now they've changed the pages slightly, it's a bit fiddly, unintuitive to page through the reviews. 

ok, i see they're at position 9 in that list - that seems about right, although it's not based just on flavour, but also on price and ease-of-use and so on. Heather's Heavenly Vapes at 2, that's good, i've a few coming, NETs; until i heard about them, the only NET's i'd seen were _way_ too expensive.


----------



## steve

Im sure you will enjoy the HHV @Cat . Awesome juices

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

